# Little slingshots for little boys...and dad too



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

My young son's, five and six, have really taken to the slingshot recently both shooting and building. They requested that I make a few models that were 'kid sized'. So, I scaled down an Axiom and modified it a bit for a kid's hand only to realize I REALLY like it myself. So when my youngest son is not looking, this slingshot lives in my pocket...

















It is made from Ipe and leather that has been vacuum stabilized in acrylic resin (Cactus Juice). The palmswell is made from stabilized cow bone we found while out on a walk through a pasture. It has been dyed green just to see what it would look like. My youngest son has let me know on no uncertain terms that this one is HIS slingshot!

I suggested that they come up with their own design and we would build them together. So, they drew out a really simple, but very functional design and we built a few out of scraps from the offcut bin.

















This one is also made from stabilized leather and wood with a cow bone palmswell. The core is hickory and we added a green dye to the cactus juice to see what would happen. Banded up with single strand 2040 and a Rayshot magnetic pouch, this little shooter is a blast!

















We made this one from scraps as well. The core is lacewood with Paduak on one face and Osage on the other. Great little shooter

















Another scrap bin slingshot. Purpleheart and bocote with a dyed and stabilized buckeye burl palm. We had a great time making these and have had even more fun shooting them. Little slingshots are too much fun!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow those are real nice little shooters there


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow, what a dad? Your kids must have had so much fun!! That is really great Nathan. Those shooters look pretty great as well. You better sign your kids to development deals! One question... ... When does the " From out of the Scrap Bin" section of the simpleshot website launch? I wanna buy some of these!!

Be well,
SF


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Wonderful selection of Lil shooters, thanks for showing.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Great looking baby catties there!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

These rock!

I had the opportunity to shoot the first one pictured while at Blue's in October. What an awesome little shooter. It had actually crossed my mind to approach Nathan about a custom job with these forks and a slightly longer handle. It really is a super sweet little slinger.

The others look like a blast as well.

Nice work Guys.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW another Nice Collection 
Chears


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Those are little treasures! :bowdown:


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

SmilingFury said:


> Wow, what a dad? Your kids must have had so much fun!! That is really great Nathan. Those shooters look pretty great as well. You better sign your kids to development deals! One question... ... When does the " From out of the Scrap Bin" section of the simpleshot website launch? I wanna buy some of these!!
> 
> Be well,
> SF


You are not the first to ask that question. I, like most vendors here, suffer from the overwhelming good problem of too much demand and too little time to supply the needs of this wonderful group of big kids. My oldest son asked when he could start using the bandsaw on his own.... maybe soon as I sure could use the help!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

I like smaller frames .....these have really hit the mark with me ! 
Very very nice !


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Drooling. Very beautiful little SS, perfect for BB's. Thank you for sharing. Still drooling.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

You know, you make some beautiful slingshots.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Fantastic your work is great


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Nothing wrong with small frames.

My comp win from e-shot/Organ is tiny, but handles my heavy bands like a dream: and oh so pocketable.

These are definately on my to do list, in time.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thats cool i always have kid that want a slingshot and have to make a small one but they dont look that good the thing i find hard with the kids sling shot is makeing a band that they can pull back


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Those are beautiful! Makes me think I need to get on the ball and make something smaller for my kids.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice idea, nice work! Well done Sir


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Awesome little shooters Nathan! I think its super cool building stuff with the kids.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning Nathan!


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Better than having Willy Wonka as a dad!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good things come in small packages!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Functional art, very nice!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Father and son time, it is so precious! I am glad to see you do this with your sons. Way to go!!!!! The kids will be grown and gone before you know it.  A memory from high school. I asked my high school shop teacher if I could have some wood out of the scrap bin,He answered "if you can use it, it is not scrap"


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

beautiful, Great job

-Epic


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

So very cool - yeah, I'd be in the market for one if they ever end up on the site 

But don't forget about the little girls too, my daughter has her eyes on several of my slingshots.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I like when I am on the forum looking at galleries and my daughter asks, "what slingshot are you gonna make, daddy?". Or when sanding a shooter and she asks to feel how smooth it is. Not letting her near the power tools though!

These shooters look awesome Nathan! You are planting a very strong seed within your boys. Congrats!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Not a scrap bin anymore! Good stuff Sir.


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

Thoose are really sweet! Are some of these going to be sold? I have three boys, all of which have liked shooting and making some naturals, but those are awesome.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Beautiful little slingshots, Nathan!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

absolutely stunning Nathan. Cannot wait till the time my daughter can potentially show an interest in what daddy does


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous little shooters, for certain.

Cheers Allan


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Love 'em!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Child-sized slings is a neglected market. I'm so happy that my 9 year old daughter is FINALLY expressing an interest in going out & slinging with me, but the only one I have that really fits her little hand is a dankung snail. I'd wager that if a kid's series of different styled slings were made available, they'd be flying out of stock...


----------



## quarryman (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice work , my 7 year old finds a slingshot with a wrist brace a big help as it helps him keep the forks parallel


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice stuff Nathan! I love smaller slingshots.


----------

